# For Sale: Van Staal VS200 Black color Mint condition.



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

Last reel I am selling is a Black Van Staal VS200. Reel is in mint condition and was used a few times in fresh water. No scratch. Drags were grease with Cal Drag grease and it is very smooth.



Price: $500

Shipping: Free.

I could not get the program to upload photo on this thread. Please email me at [email protected] and I will send you photo.

Thanks.

Ronn


----------

